# Emergency, can anyone help me ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

My tanks are on top of a big stand I built, and it's over the rad in my living room. The rad has begun to leak. I think it only needs a new screw in the bleed valve, but they are trying so hard to evict me, they want the tanks taken down and the stand taken apart, in case they have to open the rad cover. That's impossible with the way I built the thing. 

I have lost so many fish to the severe cold this winter because the rads have not worked for this winter at all. No heat. I think I can put all the fish into one 29 G, but I have nowhere to put it where it will be safe from pest control spraying that is due to be done on April 8. I've already spent thousands having stuff moved out for pest control that was supposed to be done April 1, but they did not show up. Most of my stuff now in storage.

If anybody could find space to hold my 29 G for a couple of weeks, I would be eternally in your debt. I have a young man working for me, he could help me get the tank down, fish in a bucket, etc. 

I know this is a lot to ask, but I am pretty desperate. They really want me out of this place, so have no reason to be helpful at all. If I can't find a place to put at least one tank, I'm likely going to lose 99% of the livestock, and what plants I have left. Already lost my 5G, with I don't know how many shrimp and some uncommon nano fish. My bad leg gave out on me and I fell, bumped the tank and knocked it off the stand.

Please PM if you can help. Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I can hold your stuff but I am In Oshawa.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

What kind of fishes are they maybe someone can just babysit your fishes for a couple of weeks


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a fair bit of knowledge about the landlord tenant board. it if very hard to evict someone. There is a legal process they have to follow. Also there are usually legal aid lawyers available at hearings of the landlord tenant board who are very helpful. Just because you get a notice that you are evicted, it doesn't mean you are. There are also legal aid clinics that you can go to for free for advice.

http://www.ltb.gov.on.ca/en/


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Pyrrolin, I appreciate the support. This is not the place to go into details, but this landlord plays real hardball. I know they have to hold a hearing, and my chances are fair. Been there once already over something really stupid. But in the meantime, they are making my life absolute hell, which is, of course, their goal.

The fish are Black Iron something, a variant of lambchop rasbora. Lots of filter feeding shrimp, snails, including Spixis nobody wants with other snails, as they eat them. Cherry barbs, some small danio species, not sure if any loaches have survived, also a bunch of cories. It would be crowded for them all in the 29, But with two filters on it, they should be ok for awhile. I just have nowhere to put a tank, off the stand, where it would not be in the way of pest control, and not be at risk for getting sprayed over. It's one thing to cover them, another entirely to have them sprayed on.

Not sure I could get them to Oshawa, though I really appreciate the offer. I still have a lot of other clearing up to do to allow for whole apartment spraying, and not a lot of time left to do it.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Honestly, my advice would be to sell all the livestock and find another apartment.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

gather evidence and proof that they are making your life hell and take them to the LTB for a rent abatement


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm filing a harassment action. I have evidence. I'd move if I could afford to, but this place is dirt cheap, and is the main reason I have any money to spend on fish etc. If I have to move, most of my pension will go to rent instead. Plus, I just don't want them to win.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Not sure where you are in Mississauga but contact Finatics or big al's and see if they have a tank that your fish can go into until the work on the rad and you can get sorted out. Best of luck.


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

Pm sent...


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Fortunately I've found a place to temporarily house my fish. Thanks to those who offered to help, I really appreciate it. Wish me luck with the landlord !


----------

